# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  iskustvo s posvajanjem?

## kate

Ima li netko tko bi podjelio s nama svoje iskustvo posvajanja djeteta?

----------


## Mrs RIA

Nažalost ja nisam ta, a rado bih čula puno o tome.
Čini mi se da to očito nije tako jednostavno kako ja mislim.
Nekoliko puta započinjala sam tu temu na forumu, ali odgovore dobila nisam.
Obično su iskustva bila iz druge ruke, no svejedno su dobro došla   :Razz:  .
Apeliram i molim, ako netko ima iskustva neka ih podjeli s nama.
Iskreno, ja bih posvojila djete, ali doslovce me svi u okolini (osim supruga), uvjeravaju kako previše olako shvaćam te stvari i da apsolutno prvo isprobam sve načine da dobijem dvoje djete.
No, ja im uporno tvrdim kako su za mene te dvije stvari potpuno neovisne jedna o drugoj,
DA, ja želim svoje djete, i DA, ja želim posvojiti djete!

----------


## emanuel

u potpunosti potpisujer Riu!

----------


## klara

> Nažalost ja nisam ta, a rado bih čula puno o tome.
> Iskreno, ja bih posvojila djete, ali doslovce me svi u okolini (osim supruga), uvjeravaju kako previše olako shvaćam te stvari i da apsolutno prvo isprobam sve načine da dobijem dvoje djete.


I meni se događa isto, Ria. Prijatelji i obitelj (svi osim muža i oca, u mom slučaju) kada spomenem usvajanje misle da "odustajem"   :Mad:  i kažu da sam mlada i da se nedam i tako dalje. Daju mi za primjer ljude koji su uspjeli iz sedmog ili desetog pokušaja. Takvima se iskreno divim jer ja imam "samo" 29 godina i "samo" 2 neuspješna IVF-a iza sebe.   :Sad:  Ali na ta dva pokušaja sam potrošila neizmjerno energije i vremena. Da sam ih barem pokonila djetetu. A meni doista nije važno hoće li ono imati moje gene.

Ono što hoću reći i što ćete vi sigurno razumjeti je: za mene usvajanje nije odustajanje!!  :Idea:  




> DA, ja želim svoje djete, i DA, ja želim posvojiti djete!


Dijete će u svakom slučaju biti moje.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Ja imam tu sreću da su obitelj i prijatelji uz supruga i mene i da ne misle da odustajemo već nas podržavaju u tome. Prije nepunu godinu dana prijatelji (koji su već imali sina od 8 godina) su usvojili djevojcicu.Dobili su je kada je imala 40 dana....I kad mi netko kaže da se ne može voliti "tuđe" dijete, to nije točno. Sada nas je zeznuo snijeg pa ne možemo do Međugorja inaće bi već bili u postupku za usvajanje.Ali ako Bogda do sljedećeg postupka ja ću već imati jedno djetešce  :Razz:

----------


## Nera

> Ono što hoću reći i što ćete vi sigurno razumjeti je: za mene usvajanje nije odustajanje!!  !


MM i ja smo se dogovorili ako nikako ne bude išlo da ćemo ići na posvojenje. Ja si dam još nekih godinu dana. Onda pokrećemo postupak i radimo i dalje paralelno na bebaču.

4,5 godine se trudimo. Imala sam 3 spontana i to je za mene nešto prestrašno. Uvijek bi bila u depri nekih mjesec dana. Poslije bi mi još dugo trebalo da postanem ona stara. I danas kad se sjetim gubitaka zaplačem.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Hvala Bogu, u zadnje vrijeme sam totalni optimist :D  :wink: . Valjda zato jer sam krenula na inseminaciju.

----------


## klara

> Hvala Bogu, u zadnje vrijeme sam totalni optimist


Ja sam optimista otkada sam sigurna da želim usvojiti dijete. Sada se spremam na IVF sa stavom "probat ću još jednom", a ne "moram uspjeti" i puno sam manje opterečena.  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

MM i prijatelji me podržavaju u posvajanju. Sa svojim obiteljima još nismo pričali o toj temi, ali saznat će na vrijeme ako bude potrebno. :wink:
Klara, i ja tako osjećam otkad sam sigurna u posvajanje pa u sve to idem manje opterećena i sretnija :D .

----------


## Vlatka

Potpuno se slažem sa svima vama.
Iako imam (samo) jedan neupješni IVF iza sebe, već planiram tijekom ove godine krenuti u postupak posvajanja.
Sporno mi je samo vrijeme kada ću to napraviti. 
Najvažnije u svemu tome je za reći da majka nije ona koja rodi, već ona koja se brine, voli i odgaja.

----------


## Snjeska

I ja zelim i usvojiti i roditi svoju djecu!

Sve blize smo podnosenju zahtjeva za usvajanje,mislim da ce se to dogoditi ove godine ako nas ne iznenadi trudnoca.
U tom slucaju usvajanje odgađamo ua godinu-dvije.

Jedna od vas je spomenula Međugorje,zar tamo ima neki dom za djecu ili?

----------


## Sonja29

Snješka! U Međugorju ima djećije selo gdje se zajedno nalaze majke sa djecom (koje ne mogu same odgajati djecu) i ne zbrinuta djeca.

----------


## IriLa

Mi smo posvojili jednu prekrasnu djevojcicu.
U pocetku postupka, mnogi su nas podrzavali. No, kad smo najavili da je to za ozbiljno, javila su se pitanja... tipa kako vi znate sto dobivate?
Trebalo je objasniti da imate mogucnost da odlucite jer vam se sve kaze, roditelji, sira obitelj...i odlucili smo se za opciju sa najmanjim rizikom.
Naravno, nismo mislili da treba pojasnjavati ali kad smo pojasnili gledali su drugim ocima. 
Jako smo zadovoljni nasom odlukom jer smo 1) roditelji 2) dijete jako dobro napreduje 3) imamo mogucnost da djetetu omogucimo mnogo toga 4) lijepo je rucati u troje 5) igrati se skrivanja 6) kupovati pancerice broj 28, 7) uciti plivati, roniti 8) imati baku i dedu kojima nikad nije dovoljno vremena sa unukom i jos mnogo toga sto roditelji rade.
Mozda je losa strana da smo mi bili toliko zeljni djeteta, nakon 6 neuspjelih IVF pokusaja, da smo dijete skroz razmazili. No, radimo na tome.

----------


## odra

IriLa, svaka čast!

Jako mi je drago kad čujem takve priče, i moja prijateljica ima jednu takvu - usvojili su (nakon više godina neuspješnih pokušaja uglavnom u kućnoj radinosti i 2 pok. inseminacije) curicu od godinu dana. Bila je jako odgojno zapuštena, čak je bilo sumnje na mentalnu zaostalost, ali sad je za neprepoznati! Koliko znači ljubav i pažnja.... :D   :Razz:  

Ja se još nisam odlučila, ali negdje u podsvijesti znam da bih to ipak učinila. MM se nije izjasnio kad sam ga pitala o tome, vidim da se malo boji, da mu je to jedna neizvjesna i nepoznata situacija, tako da je rekao da ćemo prvo isprobati više mogućnosti a onda sjesti i pričati ozbiljno o tome. Ne forsiram ga, sve će doći na svoje. Mislim da oboje toliko volimo djecu da nećemo moći živjeti bez njih (na ovaj ili onaj način!)

----------


## margita

meni i muzu je normalno i pozeljno usvajanje...pa ima toliko djece koja su bez ljubavi...
mi imamo maloga bubija-vidi sliku  :Smile: ) ali ja vec negdje u glavi imam zelju za par godina usvojiti dijete...
ajde irila....pa daj kazi sta se trazi od roditelja koji zele posvojiti dijete...
jel mogu posvojiti i roditelji koji nemaju problema oko zaceca i oni koji vec imaju djecu??napisi kako je kod vas to islo...
aj cekam odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## tweety

ne kuzim te ljude koji kazu :"kako znate sto dobivate", kao da mi koji cekamo ili oni koji vec imaju "svoju" djecu, znamo sto dobivamo.

lijepo je imati divno misljenje o sebi ali od kud tim ljudima tolika bahatost da misle da su njihovi geni bolji od necijih tko je nesebicno donio bebicu na svijet da bi nekog tko ne moze imati djece neizmjerno usrecio (tko zna iz kojeg je razloga netko napustio svoje dijete, a tko smo mi da sudimo).

Moje iskustvo:
moja sestricna je usvojena i s njom se puno bolje kuzim i slazem nego sa rodjenim bratom. dapace po svemu, osim po izgledu smo nas dvije slicnije nego on i ja. 

jos cu samo  reci da se moja teta isto naslusala svakojakih prica prije nego sto su posvojili. kasnije im je bilo zao sto su  izgubili 3  godine neckajuci se.

Puse svima i ne zaboravite da slatke male bebice cekaju da ih netko prigrli.

----------


## IriLa

Dugujem odgovor Margiti,
Ne vidim zasto ne bi mogli posvojiti ako imate biolosko dijete, ali ipak ne znam da li i kako to zakon regulira. Mislim da bi psiholozi mozda htjeli znati motiv. Mi, koji nemamo bilosku djecu, valjda skroz odgovaramo ocekivanom profilu, pa nas nisu previse gnjavili po tom pitanju.

----------


## margita

ok  :Smile:   ispitat cu ja to vec

----------


## Mrs RIA

Irila, joj hvala ti što si se javila. :D  :D  :D 
Znaš da si ti prva osoba koja se javila na forum (od kad sam se ja uključila u 06.mj. prošle godine), a koja nam može prenjeti iskustva iz prve ruke. Pa to je predivno.
HVALA, HVALA, HVALA !
Ja sam gotovo prestala čitati topic Posvajanje djeteta, jer  se tako malo u njemu piše, a i već sam izgubila svaku nadu da će se netko javiti.

Molim te, reci mi, koliko ima sada tvoja kčer? Broj 28 kažeš? 
Koliko je prošlo vremena od kad ste predali prvi zahtjev?
Joj, predivno, jedva čekam !!! 

Želim ti puno sreće.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## IriLa

Čekali smo oko godinu dana. Nekako prvih 9 mjeseci nakon podnosenja zahtjeva vjerovali smo da ce se nama neko javiti. Naravno da nije. Onda odjednom, rekla sam si dosta i krenula u pravu akciju - obavjestila sve koje znam o nasoj namjeri i trazila bilo kakve veze i informacije koje mi mogu korisiti. Mislim da je to "otvaranje" bilo presudno. Odjednom su se pojavii prijatelji od prijatelja od prijatelja koji su na razne nacine pustili koju rijec o nama i koje su na kraju dosle na pravo mjesto. U svemu smo ipak imali podrsku jednog para koji je posvojio par godina ranije, i koji nam je bio primjer kako to dobro funkcionira.

----------


## Mrs RIA

Irila,
hvala ti na informacijama. Srce si.
Volimo te...  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Mi čekamo trogodišnjicu braka (to je jedan od prvih uvjeta), pa ćemo pokrenuti postupak za posvajanje nekog četverogodišnjaka. Te "starije", navodno, nitko neće.
Čitala sam da je postojanje biološkog djeteta otegotna okolnost - prednost se daje parovime koji ne mogu imati djece iz medicinskuh razloga.
Mi ćemo imati problema zbog godina (ja sada 36, MM38), ali pokušat ćemo.
Sve koje ste zainteresirane za posvojenje, pronađite preko prijatelja ČASNE SESTRE! One uvijek žele pomoći, a poznaju ljude u tim institucijama. Dva slučajeve posvajanja za koje ja znam riješile su upravo časne!
Puno sreće i vama i nama!

----------


## margita

da naravno da je logicno da parovi bez djece trebaju biti prvi "na redu" za posvajanje ,ali nije mi jasno zasto sve to tako tesko i sporo ide...a zasto djecici ne dati normalne uvjete i roditelje da ih vole i paze...?? ja to nikako ne kuzim...
djeca bi dobila svoj dom i mamu i tatu (ili samo mamu ili tatu ,ali tek to garant treba cekat i cekat) , a tek neopisive srece za parove koji tako zele dijete...

----------


## Mrs RIA

Stvari stoje izrazito loše po tom pitanju.
SVi mi to znamo i stalno o tome slušamo na televiziji.
Očito nema jednosatvnog načina da se to riješi.
Naprosto potencijalnih posvojitelja je bitno više nego li je djece za posvajanje.
Nije problem u onoj djeci koja mogu biti posvojena. Problem je u onoj koja ne mogu. T djeuc roditleje povremeno posjete (svakih 3 ili 6 mjeseci) i jednostavno ih ne žele dati u posvajanje. Nažalost zakon nam je takav i ne znam kad će se promijeniti. A da bi trebao, to nitko ne dvoji.
Drugi veliki problem je nepostojanje nikakve jedinstvne baze podatak djece koja su u takvom statusu da ih je moguće posvojiti. Svaki od centara je samostalan i svaki od njih samostalno odlućuje da li će određenim potencijalnim posvajateljima "dati" dijete ili ne.
To je katastrofa koliko se duplog posla odrađuje !!! To je prestrašno!
Ozbiljno razmišljam o tome da se volonterski aktiviram i pokrenem neki projekt osnivanja nekakve takve baze. Taj bi posao ja vjerojatno sa krugom ljudi koje poznam i mogla započeti, a svi mi skupa bi ga mogli nastaviti.
No, hočete iskreno? Ja se toga bojim  :? Toliko slušamo o vezama i vezicama, te korupciji u samim procesima posvajanja. Ja se jedostavno bojim na što bih sve mogla naići. Koja sam ja strašljivica ! Buuuuuu  :Crying or Very sad:  . 
No, mižda se jednog dana i poradi nešto na tome. Držite fige!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Joj cure moje...

Ja vam tak želim malu slatku bebu. 
Moji vrlo bliski prijatelji imaju malog dječaka od 6 mjeseci i čini mi se kad bi mi ga dali da ga imam 24 sata, da bi ga voljela više od svega -  pa po tome znam da je posvojeno dijete lako voljeti kao vlastito.

Mislite da bi bilo prerano da pokrenemo postupak za posvajanje? 

U braku smo 6 mj.,  ja imam 25 godina...

----------


## klara

> Mislite da bi bilo prerano da pokrenemo postupak za posvajanje? 
> 
> U braku smo 6 mj.,  ja imam 25 godina...


Ja mislim da je prerano, osim ako zbog nkog razloga sigurno znaš da nečeš moći roditi. Nadam se da to nije slučaj i da ćeš brzo zatrudnjeti.

Inače meni su lječnici rekli da treba proči barem godinu dana "pokušavanja" prije nego se posumlja na neplodnost.

A vas dvoje ste još takoreći na medenom mjesecu. Imate vremena, uživajte u braku, ne moraš još razmišljati o usvajanju .  :Smile:

----------


## lucija05

apricot je napisala [Mi čekamo trogodišnjicu braka (to je jedan od prvih uvjeta), pa ćemo pokrenuti postupak za posvajanje nekog četverogodišnjaka],

ali vjerojatno nisi znala po novom zakonu vise to nije uvjet, tako su mm i meni rekli ovaj tjedan u centru za soc. skrb.

Raspitaj se i ti u tvom centru, da vrijeme ne prolazi bez veze.

sretno[/quote]

----------


## Vlatka

Lucija, sada si me obradovala.
Iako sam u braku tek godinu i kusur, sa MM živim već 100 godina.
Uplašila sam se čekanja te famozne tri godine.

Super da bar neke promjene u zakonu odgovaraju i nama!  :D

----------


## apricot

Ih, forum je bolji od "Narodnih novina"! :D 
Hvala!

----------


## Sonja29

Trebali smo još u subotu na razgovor kod Časne Sestre ali je morala na put pa smo se dogovorili za sutra. Danas sam bila u kupovini i nakupovala karton slatkiša (jer su nam rekli da im donesemo nešto slatko). Jedva čekam sutra ujutro pa da krenemo do doma  :Smile:  Rečeno mi je da u domu ima 36-oro djece koja su tu jer ih roditelji ne žele a ne daju ih za usvajanje, a koja su željna ljubavi i pažnje. Sutra čemo znati na ćemu smo. Cure čuvajte mi fige da sve dobro prođe  :Smile:

----------


## Vlatka

Sretno   :Razz:   i što prije nam javi kako je bilo!

 Najveća pusa dječici koju život ne mazi   :Sad:  .

----------


## Snjeska

Sretno Sonja,vec sam se pitala gdje si ti!

----------


## Mrs RIA

Sonja, sretno ! :D

----------


## Sonja29

Hy drage rode  :Smile:  !
Toliko toga bi vam imala napisati ali evo ukratko ću. Danas smo napokon Ivica i ja otišli do doma i razgovarali sa sestrom A. Dugo smo sjedili i pričali sa njom o djeci i tako smo krenuli i o usvajanju. Nama dosta pomaže što osobno poznajemo sestru A. a i ona nas i to nam je veliki plus. što se nje tiće podobni smo za usvajanje i od danas će "tragati" za bebicom. Stalno ćemo biti u kontaktu i obavještavat će nas o svemu. U međuvremenu ćemo otići do psihologa i socijalnog da i te formalnosti obavimo. Da ne zaboravim , pitala sam i za mogućnost posvajanja djeteta ako su posvojitelji strani državljani. Rekla nam je da će moguće ali i dosta teško. Jedna stvar olakšava to ali uvjet je da se posvojitelji prijave u BiH i da uzmu Bosansko državljanstvo (pošto kod nas imaš pravo na dvojako državljanstvo) i dobna granica posvojitelja nije određena tako da i stariji bračni parovi mogu dobiti bebu.Postoje dva naćina posvajanja. razlikuju se po starosnoj dobi. Prvi je: djeca od par dana pa do 3 godine ispunjavaju uvjete stalnog posvojenja. Tako da se posvojitelji vode kao roditelji i djete uzima njihovo prezime. Drugi je: Djeca starija preko tri godine pa nadalje ustvari dobijaju udomitelje koji se za njih skrbe i kada napune 18 godina idu na sud i oni odlućuju dali će uzeti prezime usvojitelja ili ostaviti svoje prezime. Toliko za sada što se tiće usvajanja. A djeca....e o njima bi se danima moglo pisati. Koliko su djeca mila i željna ljubavi i pažnje. Zaljubila sam se u tri curice različite starosne dobi i dogovorili smo se sa sestrom da ćemo ih povremeno voditi doma kod nas i naravno ostalima pomagati onoliko koliko možemo. Ovo što sam danas doživjela teško je opisati rijećima, jedino mogu reći ko god može da ode da posjeti tu djećicu (nije važno gdje se ona nalazila dali u BiH, Hr ili u nekoj trećoj zemlji). Njihova radosna lica i oći će vam sve reći i dati vam njaljepšu nagradu za vaš trud.A tek pusice, kada smo krenuli kući nekoliko njih me je zaglilo i poljubilo. tada više nisam mogla izdržati i zaplakala sam...Odoh ja opet u subotu kod njih  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vlatka

Draga Sonja,

čitala sam tvoju poruku, a suze su mi klizile same od sebe.

Javljaj se sa novitetima.

Pusa

----------


## Mrs RIA

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
ja se ne mogu suzdržati.
Sretno Sonja.

----------


## Sonja29

Hvala vam   :Smile:  U subotu nosim digitalac sa sobom i dok dođem kući šaljem vam slike da vidite djećicu  :Laughing:

----------


## Snjeska

Super Sonja,mogu zamisliti jadnu djecicu  :Sad:  

Znaci mi sa dvojnim drzavljanstvom mozemo tamo posvojiti?
A da li moramo onda imati i prijavu boravka u BiH(osobnu)?

----------


## apricot

Mi smo već nekoliko puta krenuli u Nazorovu sa slatkišima i igračkama, ali uvijek pred vratima počnem plakati i onda to samo predamo tetama ili ravnateljici.
Sonja, kako si to preživjela?

----------


## Sonja29

Nije bilo lako ali želja za tom djećicom je bila puno jača. Pomoglo mi je i to što smo dugo razgovarali sa sestrom A. i vidjela sam ih na slikama pa smo tek onda otišli da ih vidimo.Aprikot važno je da im pomažete i da mislite na njih pa makar ih i ne vidjeli. Njima puno znaći kada znaju da netko misli na njih. Ipak, skupi hrabrosti i uđi, vidjet ćeš da će ti biti drago. Ja sam nekada drugaćije zamišljala domove, možda je ovo drugaćije što to vode Časne sestre. Dom je kao iz bajke,djećica su sretna i vesela(koliko to mogu biti poslije svega što im se dešavalo).U domu imaju ćetiri obitelji  :Smile:  U svakoj obitelji ima po 9-oro djece različitog uzrasta i jedna odgojiteljica. Imaju dvoranu u kojoj se skupljaju svi, gledaju tv, uče i održavaju predstave. Imaju vrtić, malu kapelicu itd, jedino vani idu u školu i povremeno u katedralu na misu. To im je jedini dodir sa vanjskim svijetom. Kad im netko dođe presretni su i okupiraju te. Naravno nama je to drago a njima puno znaći  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Snješkić to još u detalje ne znam ali nije ni to problem. Provjerit ću pa ti javim.

----------


## klara

IMAM LIJEPU VIJEST: moji prijatelji su posvojili curicu i jučer je došla k njima. Mislim da ima oko dvije godine - ne znam detalje, ispričat ću vam više kad saznam i pokušat ću nagovoriti prijateljicu da vam sama ispriča.

----------


## Vlatka

Drago mi je zbog njih!  :Razz:  
Bilo bi lijepo kada bi ispipala  :Razz:   detalje!

----------


## Sonja29

To je lijepo čuti. Još jedno dijete će biti sretno sa svojim roditeljima  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nera

Sonja29, rasplakala si me.

Ako se nama ne posreći, mislimo krenuti u postupak posvojenja u studenom. Do tad sam si dala neki rok. Tad navršavam 32. Rado bi posvojila malu bebicu ako je ikako moguće. Željela bi izbjeći prepreku godina, a papirologija zna potrajati. Želim posvojiti bar dvoje djece ako ne uspijem roditi vlastito.
MM i ja smo oduvijek maštali imati troje djece.
Da li je problem s posvajanjem drugog i trećeg djeteta?

----------


## klara

> Drago mi je zbog njih!  
> Bilo bi lijepo kada bi ispipala   detalje!


Ništa još od detalja. Jučer smo se čule, ali razgovor je izgledao otprilike ovako: "Joj, oblačim malu a ona svlači mene. Moram ići, čujemo se poslije." I puno smijanja i vikanja u pozadini, a novopečena mama je zvučala sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs RIA

Joj, predivno !
 :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:   (to je plakanje od sreće)

----------


## sandraf

> Joj, predivno !
>      (to je plakanje od sreće)


U nedostatku adekvatnih smajlica - potpisujem :D  :D

----------


## vjeverica

Ahoj cure, koje su u stvari dobne granice?!! Vidim da Nera spominje neke 32 godine? Da li se godine odnose i na supruga i na mene?!? Posoji li uopće mogućnost da samohrana majka usvoji dijete?!? Navodno je to učinila neka političarka? Negdje sam čula i još nešto o nekim uvjetima( posebna soba za dijete i sl.) Inače meni je ta "tema" bliska no strah me godina. Ja nemam previš ali suprug je već prekoračio i 40. Pusa svima i sretno!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Fortuna

sonja 29 , po opisu doma i sestre A sa kojim si kontaktirala sve mi se cini da je to ovaj "moj" dom i moram te ispraviti u podatku da je djeci izlazak u skolu i u katedralu jedini dodir sa vanjskim svijetom jer  djeca idu na puno aktivnosti , u teatar , setnje, izlete i slicno.
kako si se osjecala kad si izlazila iz doma mi je jako poznato  :wink: 
 da govorimo o istom domu pogledaj moju web stranicu www.jakov.hr  :D  i pozdravi sestru A od renate iz svedske  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 drzim fige da sta prije u rukama drzis svoje dite

----------


## vjeverica

Cure, bila sam na www.jakov.hr i zbilja je super... tko zna kakva se iskra pokrenula.... Voli vas i pozdrvlja Vjeverica.  :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

Draga fortuna ne radi se o istom domu.Ovaj se nalazi u Sarajevu i što se tiće teatra oni ga imaju tu u domu ali nema veze. U svakom slućaju djeca su tu jako sretna i vole svoje odgojiteljice i naravno sretni su kad ih netko posjećuje  :Smile:

----------


## snorki

Evo vam dvije price o kojima cesto razmisljam.

 Sjecam se para u komsiluku koji su se dugo mucili sa neplodnoscu. Kada su vidjeli da ne mogu imati djece, usvojili su jednu djevojcicu koja je tada bila beba. Na koji nacin, zaista ne znam, ali se sjecam da je ta komsinica pricala, da kada bi god usla u dom za nezbrinutu djecu, odmah sa vrata pocela bi plakati jer su sva djeca onako u horu vikala "teta usvojite mene".   S pocetkom rata u Sarajevu, par se odselio, ali sam poslije cula da je pomenuta zena zatrudnila (sasvim slucajno)i da su dobili jos jednog bebaca. :D Mislim da je to zaista divna prica.  :D

Isto tako mi je mama pricala kada je mene rodila da je jedna uzasna zena ostavila vlastito dijete u bolnici. Jedna od babica se toliko vezala za tog djecaka  i zeljela ga je posvojiti, ali na zalost zbog uzasne birokratije nije mogla. Razlog zbog kojeg nije mogla usvojiti dijete, je taj sto nije bila udata. Uzasna glupost. Godinu dana poslije, moja mama je rodila mog brata i ponovo u bolnici srela pomenutu babicu, te je pitala sta se desilo sa Igorom (tako su djecaku  u bolnici dali ime). Zena joj je kazala da ga redovno u domu posjecuje i jos uvijek jos uvijek ga pokusava usvojiti.   
Zaista se nadam da je to i uspjela i da je Igor dobio finu mamu, a mama zlatnog djecaka.
Pitanje za Sonju 29- Da li uprava doma na Bjelavama prima poklone za djecu. Imam toliko odjece od Edite, pa sam mislila kada dodjem u augustu u Sarajevo da to odnesem. I ja bih zaista voljela posvojiti jedno dijete, mada mogu imati djecu. Ne znam da li ce ista biti od toga,jer se i ja i MM uzasno bojimo te procedure oko usvajnja, dodatno vise jer zivimo u inostranstvu i to je jos zakonski komplikovanije.
18.3.2004. Edita :D   

18.3.2004- Edita :D

----------


## čokolada

Dobar dan svima!
Suprug i ja smo prije 2 mjeseca predali molbu za posvojenje djeteta do 2 god. (čim smo skužili da ne možemo imati djece    :Sad:   ) i evo za par dana idemo na prvu obradu u CZSS (u Zagrebu smo). Poslali smo molbe na sve moguće adrese u HR. Suprug mi je malo pesimističan obzirom na broj potencijalnih posvojitelja...a ja se nadam da ćemo ipak jednom doći na red. 
Ima li netko neki savjet, da li taj postupak ide nekim svojim normalnim tokom, ili se čovjek mora pouzdati "u se i u svoje kljuse" i sam pronalaziti načina da do  posvojenja dodje? Naime, sve nam je ovo, naravno, novo i ne znamo što i kako treba napraviti....
Čitam tu o povezivanju sa časnim sestrama, o pronalaženju različitih veza...nisam baš vična tome, ali ako treba u ovom slučaju spremna sam i svijet okrenuti naopako, samo od koga ili čega krenuti?
Hvala unaprijed na svakom napisanom iskustvu!

----------


## Mrs RIA

Čokolada,
vidim da ti je ovo prvi post. Prvo ti želim dobrodošlicu   :Laughing:  .
Inače, kao što vidiš nije da sve frca od postova na temu posvajanja.
Inače, ja o tome intenzivno razmišljam.
Ja ti ne mogu sa savjetima pomoći, jer ih osobno nemam.
No, znam da je dobro odaslati molbu na sve centre koje znaš da postoje. Tako si naravno povečavate šansu. Na koliko ste poslali?
Hajde pls javi kako je bilo kad obavite prve razgovore. Jako me zanima.
Mi smo tek sad kupili stan, još se nismo uselili, pa nismo još ništa na tom djelu radili. Moramo imati sve spremno, da budemo što sigurniji u uspjeh.

Želim ti puno, puno sreće! :D

----------


## emanuel

O Boze, a mi tek pocinjemo sa stednjom za stan, kada ce se nama kockice posliziti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

nesmijem ni razmisljati o tome   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## čokolada

Hvala na dobrodošlici  :D 
Evo obavili smo "obradu", zapravo danas je bila "socijalna obrada", tj. razgovor sa socijalnim radnikom koji nas je prečešljao uzduž i poprijeko, od povijesti obitelji do socijalno-ekonomskih uvjeta u kojima živimo. Bez brige, Emanuel, nismo neki naročito  bogataši  :Smile:  , najobičniji intelektualci (dakle, ekonomski hrvatski prosjek...) u, doduše vlastitom, predpotopnom stanu od 50 m2.
 Dakle, zanimaju ih osnovne činjenice o obitelji, obrazovanje, da li je u obitelji bilo rastava, problematičnih članova, tko je oženjen/ udata, imaju li djece i sl. Podaci o poslu i primanjima, hobiji, koliko širok krug prijatelja imamo, družimo li se, izlazimo li, imamo li pretplatu za kazalište, koncerte, idemo li u kino....pa onda raspodjela kućanskih poslova (!!!), tko pere i čisti, tko pegla, tko vješa veš...kuha li i suprug, da li smo vozači, kako bismo organizirali život da dijete stigne sutra (tko bi ga pazio, da li bismo ga dali u jaslice, imamo li baka-servis, da li bih iskoristila porodiljni dopust od 9 mjeseci). 
Pa onda kako su naše obitelji primile odluku o posvojenju, imamo li njihovu podršku itd.
Za par tjedana stići će poziv za obradu kod psihologa , pretpostavljam da ćemo rješavati test inteligencije, ličnosti i sl., kao i obaviti razgovor da vide jesmo li kakvi psihopati ili pedofili... Kad prikupe cijeli "file", šalju to natrag u Kumičićevu u centralu i onda ulazimo na listu posvojitelja.
Inače, poslali smo molbe na apsolutno sva mjesta u HR (popis se dobije u Kumičićevoj), jer kažu svi da je u manjim mjestima veća šansa. 
Sve je zapravo bilo vrlo ugodno, žena susretljiva...dala nam je do znanja da ne smijemo čekati skrštenih ruku da nam dijete padne s neba, da moramo obilaziti domove, Caritas, povezivati se s domovima u manjim mjestima, ali da se ne smijemo vezivati niti uz jedno dijete (za obostrano dobro), nego samo voditeljima domova dati do znanja da smo potencijalni posvojitelji i što tražimo. Iako , moram priznati da ne kužim...jer postoji lista čekanja i centralna baza podataka za svaki grad, i što to sad znači da ja obilazim okolo i "tražim " dijete preko veze, kad se ionako za svako dijete koje ispuni uvjete za posvajanje formira uži izbor od 4-5 parova s te iste liste čekanja. Pa onda oni posjećuju dijete par mjeseci, soc.radnici to "promatraju" i na kraju odluče tko je "sretni dobitnik".
Kažu, inače, da je šansa veća što manje zahtjeva imaš, oko spola i oko godina (veći dobni raspon-veća šansa), zatim onaj tko želi posvojiti braću također je u prednosti. Treba biti spreman na to da sva domska djeca ipak zaostaju u razvoju, boležljivija su....zatim ako se usvoji starije dijete (4-5god.) ono se može psihološki testirati , a o njemu naprosto imaju i više podataka, tako da se može doznati obiteljska anamneza, pa čak i u takve detalje napr. kako je prošao porođaj, koliki je Abgar (jel' se to tako piše?) imao....
Sve je to tako zamršeno, nadam se da ćemo uspjeti poloviti konce. Navodno je najvažnije povezati se s parovima kojima je to već uspjelo i slijediti njihova iskustva. To je , evo,  i razlog zašto sam ovdje. *Zato* *molim sve one koji su kroz ovo prošli da nama ostalima  bilo kakvim* *savjetom pomognu*. Nije baš jednostavno u kratkom vremenu skužit da nećeš imati vlastito dijete (nakon što te doktori dugo zavlače, ne informiraju pravilno, loptaju te od jednog do drugog, možda izgubiš dragocjeno vrijeme, ali o odnosu liječnika ne bih ovaj put   :Mad:  ) i onda se naći u ovoj silnoj administraciji oko posvojenja, shvatiti koliko je sve komplicirano (kao da letiš na Mjesec!).
Sorry, malo konfuzno pišem, naime tipkam onako kako se sjećam današnjeg razgovora u Centru.
Eto, kad prođemo i psiho-test, napisat ću kako je bilo.
Ma valjda će se i nama osmjehnuti neki par malih okica!
Jako sam sretna što ovakav site postoji i što znam da ima nekog s druge strane ekrana  :D

----------


## čokolada

Ria,
Vidjela sam tvoje pitanje na onom drugom topicu.
Dobna granica je takva da ne smije biti više od 45 godina razlike. Inače ako je jedan supružnik prestar, onda drugi, mlađi, usvaja dijete ako dođe u priliku. Znam da zvuči čudno, ali je tako. Doduše ne znam kao se to papirnato riješi...

----------


## emanuel

Svaka cast draga na ovako iscrpnom opisu i informacijama.
Ja ti na zalost nemogu pomoci, vec ce se javiti cure koje imaju iskustva ali bi te molila da nas i dalje informiras o svemu.
Ipak kroz cijeli proces SADA prolazite i sve ti je tako "frisko".

Daje ti ogromnu podrsku, daj Boze da u svemu tome imate veliku srecu i da vam pripadne dijete, kako bi ameri rekli as soon as posible, ili ti ga sto je prije moguce!!!!!!
Od srca vam zelim, iskreno!!!!

Koja je na kraju dobna granica???
Pitam iz tog razloga sto, kako sam vec napisala, nas dvoje jos nemamo svoj kutak, a proci ce najmanje dvije godine da budemo u mogucnosti kupiti stan ili poceti praviti kucu, a vec sada nam je 31 (meni) i MM (30).
Kako tu stoje stvari??????

Ajde, sretno vam bilo i neka vam dragi Bog pomogne da sto prije imate svoje "milo moje"!
Velika pusa  :Razz:

----------


## odra

Čokolada, ja ti isto od srca želim da to bude što prije, da vam se što prije nasmije jedan par okica, da se ugledate i znate da je to to... Hvala ti na iscrpnom opisu, ja također razmišljam o tome, ali nisam još načisto sama sa sobom, a MM pogotovo.

Znam jedan par koji je posvojio curicu, prijavili su se samo po slavonskim centrima i nisu imali uvjet da dijete bude do 1 g. starosti, već do 3, tako da su ubrzo dobili dijete (mislim da su čekali nekih 3 mjeseca) od 1,5 g. Je, dijete je bilo malo odgojno zapušteno, čak su se uplašili da ima i nekih intelektualnih problema. ali to toliko brzo dođe na svoje, uz malo ljubavi i pažnje... Tužno je koliko su napuštena djeca toga željna... 
 :Sad:

----------


## Vlatka

Draga čokolada, 
ne mogu ti puno pomoći samo ti želi mnogo, mnogo sreće i znam da ćeš na kraju imati malo zlato.
Znam, doduše, jedan par koji je usvojio bebu od 2 mjeseca, ali oni su bili najmlađi posvojitelji u RH (zbog teških gin. problema) pa su ju dobili razmjermo brzo.
Drugi slučaj je dječak kojega su roditelji dobili sa 6 mjeseci. Njegova mama nije mi pričala u detalje, samo mi je, pretpostavljajući da imam problema, ponudila svoju pomoć. 
Oni su maloga dobili za 3 mjeseca, ali su bili užasno dosadni. Svaki su dan visili u domu u OS, tako da su sa svima ostali u super odnosima. Čak su im poslije 2 god. ponudili curicu od 2-3 mj. ali oni su ostali samo na jednoj bebi. Mene malo cima ta njena ponuda da mi pomogne, što se tiče MM, on bi da se sutra prijavimo, ali sačekat ćemo da vidimo još kako će proći ovaj IVF pa ćemo se, ako ne uspije, tada prijaviti.
Javljaj kako se situacija razvija i SRTENO!

----------


## IriLa

Draga Čololada
Želim vam da što prije uspijete. Mi smo prošli tu socijalnu obradu upravo kako si je ti opisala.  Takodje smo i pisali svim centrima i imali redovan kontakt. No, kod drugih centara nismo imali sreće ali smo kroz razgovore puno toga saznali. Tako da mislim da vrijedi održavati kontakt ali se ne i previše nadati. Naše iskustvo je da se treba fokusirati na tu centralnu bazu, ali to ima smisla tek kad ste više-manje u istoj ili boljoj poziciji od ostalih (koliko je prošlo od podnošenja zahtjeva). I kad se to ispuni, naoružajte se svim argumentima, pokrenite poznanstva, saznajte šta se zbiva u rodilištima, (postoji li kakva služba za socijalni rad pri porodilištima a dobro je ako imate nekog  liječnika). A što se tiče psiho testa – sigurna sam da će nalaz biti da ste iznad prosjeka! Mi smo imali pitanje «da li bi željeli upoznati majku djeteta?» Teško pitanje na koje nismo isto odgovorili, ali izgleda da to nije bio problem. I da, savjet je tražiti bebu ...stvar ATTACHMENTA. Pokušaće vas razuvjeriti ali ostanite pri tome. Kad dodjete na vrh liste, možete čak i spol birati, ali do tada se možda ne treba izjašnjavati. Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

*Puno, puno hvala na svim odgovorima!*    :D  :D  :D 
Zanima me samo još kako se to dođe u neki dom, Caritas ili sličnu ustanovu... možda je pitanje glupo, ali zaista ne znam da li se samo tamo bane i kaže voditelju - evo nas u potrazi za djetetom, da li im se najavi na neki razgovor, kako se uopće razgovara s njima? Naime, ako se ne smijemo vezati niti uz jedno dijete, dakle ne održavati kontakt s određenim djetetom, da li onda samo "dosađujemo" ravnatelju tj. svaki put se tamo nacrtamo i samo kažemo :evo nas opet ? Pretpostavljam da će nam reći:da, puno posvajatelja-kandidata dolazi, ali obratite se Centru, oni to rješavaju... Što uopće može neka napr. časna sestra, ili voditelj Nazorove  pokrenuti? Da li se to onda radi mimo liste čekanja?
Rečeno nam je i da je Caritas neovisna ustanova, tj. posvajanja obavljaju mimo Centra. Kako to onda? Neki moraju proći kroz cijelu proceduru, a neki ne?  :? 
Znam... strpljenja, strpljenja...ali ja bih najradije naglavačke okrenula Svemir... i to -odmah!   :Sad:

----------


## klara

Čokolada hvala ti na detaljnom izvještaju. Mi ćemo možda prolaziti kroz to za godinu dana ili manje. Želim ti puno sreće !

IriLa molim te što si mislila s onime "_savjet je tražiti bebu ...stvar ATTACHMENTA. Pokušaće vas razuvjeriti ali ostanite pri tome_."? Koliko sam shvatila na molbi treba napisati dobnu granicu. Znaći li to da ako netko napiše npr. do 3 godine neće doći u obzir za bebu? Ja se ne bih usudila napisati da želim bebu jer bih se bojala da će nam to jako produžiti čekanje.

Znate li možda koliko je onaj najmlađi par usvojitelja imao godina? Zanima me da li ćemo mi sa 30 i 34 godine spadati u mlađe ili starije posvojitelje.

Ni muž ni ja nemamo baš nikoga od obitelji tko bi mogao pomoći oko djeteta. Znate li možda da li će to smetati?

----------


## Vlatka

U vrijeme podnošenja zahtjeva bili su najmlađi posvojitelji u RH.
To je bilo prije 3 godine. 
Ona je imala 27, a on oko 30 - tak.

----------


## klara

To nije puno manje od nas  :Smile:  . Hvala na odgovoru Vlatka!

----------


## Mrs RIA

> IriLa molim te što si mislila s onime "_savjet je tražiti bebu ...stvar ATTACHMENTA. Pokušaće vas razuvjeriti ali ostanite pri tome_."? Koliko sam shvatila na molbi treba napisati dobnu granicu. Znaći li to da ako netko napiše npr. do 3 godine neće doći u obzir za bebu? Ja se ne bih usudila napisati da želim bebu jer bih se bojala da će nam to jako produžiti čekanje.


Irila, da i mene zanima ovo što je Klara pitala? Pls, možeš li pojasniti?

Hvala ti draga što si još uvijek tu negdje oko nsa i naših problema.   :Laughing:

----------


## IriLa

O važnosti vezivanja djeteta od najranije dobi ima dosta na webu. Posebno kod posvojene djece sa savjetima kako ga potaknuti. 

Naš se početak temeljio na pretpostavkama: domovi su puni djece koja se mogu posvojiti; ako prihvatimo stariju dob prije ćemo dobiti; kod većeg djeteta se brzo osjeti da li ćete se vezati. Naše je iskustvo bilo da domovi ne daju posjete, dakle ništa od upoznavanja i vezivanja; većina djece nema uvjete za posvojenje a često se nikada niti ne ispune. Konačno, bili bi već udomljeni pored toliko parova. Soc službe su nas ubjedjivale da prihvatimo starije dijete, no istovremeno nisu mogli ništa učiniti da dobijemo takvo dijete iz doma. Kad smo sve stavili na vagu, šanse da dobijemo bebu nisu nam izgledale toliko lošije - u žargonu soc službi "novo dijete". Odlučili smo pokušati uz rizik dugog čekanja ili da se kasnije predomislimo u pogledu uzrasta. Čekanje se isplatilo. Kasnije smo razmišljali da posvojimo još jedno, starije dijete, ali čekanje je isto a mi više nismo imali vremena zbog godina.

Ne znam da li se objavljuju statistike o dobi djece koja su data na posvojenje. Mislim da bi to bilo interesantno za uporediti.

----------


## klara

Draga IriLa hvala na odgovorima, htjela sam ti poslati PM sa još pitanja ali znam da i druge zanima pa pitam ovako. 

Spominješ listu čekanja. Kako se dolazi na nju i koliko je duga, mislim u parovima ili godinama. Da li par koji se prijavi ima uvid u "duljinu" liste i približno čekanje ili ti samo kažu da se strpiš? Što znači biti na vrhu liste, da li onda zovu i kažu da  imaju dijete za vas? Da li oni koji nisu na vrhu liste mogu usvojiti ili uvjek prednost imaju oni na vrhu?
 Da li postoje stvari koje olakšavaju penjanje po listi? Npr. kao liste za stan gdje ti neke stvari u startu donose dodatne bodove. 

Znaš li možda da li više čekaju stariji ili mlađi parovi? I da li smeta ako se da molba i paralelno pokuša još jedan IVF? (mislim da li bi soc. služba zamjerila - to bi moglo odavati dojam da par nije sto posto spreman na usvajanje)

Mogu li pitati koliko ste vi čekali i koliko ste imali godina kada ste dali molbu?

----------


## dee-dee

> Pitanje za Sonju 29- Da li uprava doma na Bjelavama prima poklone za djecu. Imam toliko odjece od Edite, pa sam mislila kada dodjem u augustu u Sarajevo da to odnesem.


postoje neke procedure oko primanja darova ali evo broj tel. Doma na Bjelavama pa pitajte socijalnog radnika. on se zove Ermin Terko a tel: 0038733 209 045

pusa

p.s. ja ga jos nisam uspijela uhvatiti ali obecanje nije zaboravljeno

----------


## Mrs RIA

> Draga IriLa hvala na odgovorima, htjela sam ti poslati PM sa još pitanja ali znam da i druge zanima pa pitam ovako. 
> 
> Spominješ listu čekanja. Kako se dolazi na nju i koliko je duga, mislim u parovima ili godinama. Da li par koji se prijavi ima uvid u "duljinu" liste i približno čekanje ili ti samo kažu da se strpiš? Što znači biti na vrhu liste, da li onda zovu i kažu da  imaju dijete za vas? Da li oni koji nisu na vrhu liste mogu usvojiti ili uvjek prednost imaju oni na vrhu?
>  Da li postoje stvari koje olakšavaju penjanje po listi? Npr. kao liste za stan gdje ti neke stvari u startu donose dodatne bodove. 
> 
> Znaš li možda da li više čekaju stariji ili mlađi parovi? I da li smeta ako se da molba i paralelno pokuša još jedan IVF? (mislim da li bi soc. služba zamjerila - to bi moglo odavati dojam da par nije sto posto spreman na usvajanje)
> 
> Mogu li pitati koliko ste vi čekali i koliko ste imali godina kada ste dali molbu?


Joj, da! Ovo su zaista dbora pitanja. Pogotovo ovo zadnje. O tome sam intenzivno razmišljala. Tko zna kako prihvaćaju takav stav da se ćeli imati i svoj ei usvojeno dijete  :?   :Confused:  .
Mislim, to je zaista moj stav. Ja na te dvije stvari gledam neovisno. Ja bih zaista voljela oboje. Hm, tko zna kako bi oni to prihvatili :?   :Confused:  
Što misliš Irila?

----------


## IriLa

Da li se vodi evidencija i na kojoj razini i jeste ključno pitanje koje ćete morati sami doznati jer se to mijenja. Vi se možete prijaviti u svoju soc službu ali ona možda nema evidentirane djece bez roditeljske skrbi već nekoliko godina. S druge strane na drugim mjestima možda bi imali bolje šanse, ali ti drugi centri imaju svoj popis i nećete lako doći na red. Ako ste tek na početku morate imati strpljenja. Kroz kontakte s centrima će se polako sklopiti slika. Naše je iskustvo da su popisi više neformalni i da se gleda duljina čekanja.  Mi smo kroz kontakte sa centrima imali u rukavu već podulji popis ljudi koji su uspjeli prije nas i to smo koristili kao argument. I moje jedno pitanje: kako soc službe znaju da idete na IVF?

----------


## klara

> I moje jedno pitanje: kako soc službe znaju da idete na IVF?


Pretpostavljam da to pitaju na razgovoru. Pretpostavljam da postavljaju pitanja tipa: zašto ste se odlučili na usvajanje, koliko ste puta pokušali IVF i zašto se (jeste li) odustali?

----------


## Mrs RIA

Da zaista, pa sigurna sam da je to valjda prvo što pitaju? Nije li tako?
Možda ima nekih prijelaznih rješenja, tipo : Probali smo nekoliko puta ali bezuspješno, te se odlučili da je posvajanje najbolje rješenje, jer bla, bla.... onda ide taj dio gdje objašnjavaš da nije važno da si trudna, nego da imaš djete, da nije važno tko je rodio djete, nego tko ga voli i odgaja, i šta ja znam što sve još u nastavku...
Što misliš Klara? Možda jednostavno treba izbjegavati odgovor kojim bi potvrdili da ćemo još pokušavati ići na IVF?
Inače, bila sam uvjerena da je možda dobro govoriti otvoreno, ali.... nisam baš sad više sigurna u to!?

----------


## čokolada

Neki dan sam srela poznanika koji je prije 3 godine usvojio klinca od 11 mjeseci. Njegovo je iskustvo jednostavno nevjerojatno!!! Dali su molbu s navršenih 39 godina, u proljeće. Obrada je završena do lipnja, poslali su u sve gradove i mjesta u Hr (Zagrepčani su).
I-odoše na more početkom srpnja. Kad nakon 10 dana stiže telefonski poziv iz manjeg slavonskog grada da imaju zdravog dečkića od 10 mjeseci, i jesu li zainteresirani. Oni potpuno zbunjeni pitaju mogu li ga vidjeti i doznati nešto o njemu... a službenica na to kaže da mogu vidjeti osnovnu anamnezu obitelji, a vidjet ga ne mogu ..."pa nije ovo samoposluga, da se roba opipa..." i da se moraju brzo odlučiti (dakle na neviđeno). Ioni, što će, sjeli u auto s mora i pravac Slavonija, pristali na posvojenje, papirologija je trajala još mjesec dana i kad su dobili službeno potvrdu da su posvojili klinca, sošli su u to mjesto ponovo i - dobili malenog i odveli ga doma. I još mi taj kaže da nisu imali nikakvu vezu niti poznanstvo s nekim, nego da iskreno vjeruju da im ga je sam Bog poslao i da je to prst sudbine. Čak kaže da ga ljudi zaustave u parku i kažu mu kako mali nevjerojatno sliči "na tatu"   :Smile:  
Čovjek mi stvarno nema razloga bilo što izmišljati, tako da sam stvarno zbunjena. Pa ta priča je u totalnoj suprotnosti sa svim onim što sam čula od soc. radnika! Nema tu niti užeg izbora o kojem bi potencijalni posvojitelji bili obaviješteni, niti nekakvog druženja s djetetom koji bi "promatrao" psiholog, niti nekih velikih procedura...eto, tek tako. Zar je moguće da se način rada pojedinih Centara toliko razlikuje, ili možda oni daju prednost parovima kojima vrijeme curi (to se zbilo prije 3 godine , kad je još bio na snazi stari zakon) ?
Taj poznanik mi kaže još da su ih nakon 1 godine zvali iz istog mjesta, jer je opet ta ista žena rodila novo dijete, i pitali ih žele li ovaj put i curicu, a oni su molili odgodu na 6 mjeseci dok se mali još malo ne privikne. Poslije se pokazalo da je curica imala urođene teške psiho-fizičke smetnje, pa su odustali.
Dakle , jel' nekome poznata slična brzina usvajanja?

P.S. Inače, kome god to kažemo za posvajanje, svatko zna BAR jedan par kojem je to već uspjelo...

----------


## klara

> Što misliš Klara? Možda jednostavno treba izbjegavati odgovor kojim bi potvrdili da ćemo još pokušavati ići na IVF?
> Inače, bila sam uvjerena da je možda dobro govoriti otvoreno, ali.... nisam baš sad više sigurna u to!?


Kada ne znam što reći i kako postupiti ja budem iskrena. U većini slučajeva to bude najbolja odluka. Ali ne uvijek...

Ovo je jedna od situacija u kojoj bi po mom mišljenju trebali biti iskreni.  Bilo bi dobro da negdje postoji popis pravila, nešto službeno a ne samo osobni dojam službenika s kojim pričamo... Nadam se da ću saznati više o tome prije nego odemo na razgovor.




> P.S. Inače, kome god to kažemo za posvajanje, svatko zna BAR jedan par kojem je to već uspjelo...


Da, i meni su to rekli svi kojima sam spomenula usvajanje. Naravno, svatko također zna ženu koja "dugo nije mogao zatrudnjeti, ali je na kraju ipak rodila."
Mene jedno i drugo ispunjava optimizmom, ali ne uvjerava me da će biti lako.

----------


## Domino

Ja sam nova i htjela bih, koliko mogu, pomoći svojim iskustvom. Suprug i ja smo prije tri tjedna postali roditelji prekrasnog šestomjesečnog dječačića :D . 
Prije godinu i pol smo predali zahtjev i prošli socijalnu i psihološku obradu (točno je tako kako piše čokolada). Nije bitno ni da ste bogati, da imate svoj stan/kuću, mi čak nemamo ni odvojenu sobu za dijete (i da je imam bio bi s nama bar do tri godine), bitno je da ste kolko-tolko materijalno sređeni. Najbitniji je sam vaš pristup posvajanju, kako vi kao par-potencijalni roditelji prihvaćate tu ideju. Naravno nije nevažno ni kako je okolina (obitelj i prijatelji) to prihvatila. 
Nakon toga i mi smo sjedili i čekali da nam se jave :? . U međuvremenu smo poslali molbe na skoro sve centre u Hrvatskoj, više-manje redovito telefonom kontaktirali sa soc. radnicima u tim centrima. Nakon bezbroj negativnih odgovora bili smo već blizu razmišljanja da nam ni ovim putem nije suđeno imati djecu. Bili smo naivni (pogotovo ja) i mislili da nam za ovo ne trebaju veze i vezice. Prije šest mjeseci nam je pukao film i s obzirom da mi osobno nismo znali nikoga, zamolili smo prijatelje da se i oni raspitaju malo. Tada se napokon nešto počelo događati, napokon smo dobili konkretne savjete što i kako napraviti. Htjela bi napomenuti da to nisu veze tipa "plava koverta", već koja dobra riječ o nama tu i tamo. 
Povezali smo se sa domovima za nezbrinutu djecu, tj. sa soc radnicima koji tamo rade. Tako smo dobili informaciju koja djeca imaju "sređene papire" za posvajanje (ili su postupci pri kraju), te koji ih centri vode. Postupak posvajanja vodi centar po mjestu stanovanja majke, bez obzira gdje je dijete smješteno. Tada smo se svim silama "bacili" na te centre. Zivkali, dolazili, uglavnom činili sve da nas zapamte kao "divne, krasne i simpatične". Bili smo pozvani na nekoliko razgovora, tj. ušli smo u uži izbor. Sa većinom centara imamo pozitivna iskustva, ljudi su susretljivi, žele pomoći, ali ima i onih gdje se ponašaju ko "mali bogovi" i tretiraju vas ko da ste manje vrijedni. 
Moj savjet je da se oboružate sa strpljenjem, nabavite debele živce i nalijepite si osmijeh od uha do uha. 
Prije mjesec i pol je napokon naš trud i trud naših prijatelja urodio plodom. Nazvali su nas iz centra, ukratko su nam ispričali o zdravstvenom stanju djeteta, o obitelji iz koje dolazi, i rekli da se odlučimo. S obzirom da je bio smješten u Nazorovoj mogli smo ga odmah vidjeti. Nikada neću zaboraviti taj trenutak kad su ga donijeli, kad smo ugledali te plave okice i osmijeh, suprug i ja smo se samo pogledali i kimnuli, oboje smo odmah znali da je to TO. Nakon toga je slijedilo prikupljanje dokumentacije, ponovna obrada, sređivanje kuče, nabava tisuću i jedne sitnice, i naravno provođenje što više vremena sa našim malim princom. Kad su svi papiri bili na broju, dobili smo potvrdu da smo posvojitelji i mogli smo ga dovesti doma. Ubrzo je stiglo i rješenje o posvajanju, tako da zadnjih par dana sređujemo prijave. 
U ova tri tjedna uspjeli smo ga malo razmaziti (ako je tako malo dijete moguće razmaziti), polako se upoznajemo. On uživa u pažnji koju dobiva, ja u svakom njegovom smiješku, u svakom protestu, a bogme i u svakoj suzici.
Prije, dok smo išli na umjetne oplodnje i kad nam se polako uvlačila u glave ideja o posvajanju, nisam mogla zamisliti kako je to. Između ostaloga mučilo me pitanje kako ću voljeti dijete koje nisam nosila u sebi, koje nisam ja rodila, hoće li mi "proraditi" majčinski instinkt. Sad shvaćam koliko sam bila glupa i površna, obožavam to malo biće od prve sekunde kad sam ga ugledala, i svakim danom ga (iako mi se to ponekad čini nemoguće) volim sve više.  
Oprostite što sam "malo" odužila i što post djeluje pomalo konfuzno. Cijela ta "priča" mi je još nabijena emocijama. Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla.
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Duda

Domino, prekrasna prica!!!

----------


## Vlatka

Draga, puno ti hvala.
Nisi mi samo pomogla već si mi i uljepšala dan i ulila mi još više odlučnosti da i ja uskoro krenem u postupak.

Tvome princu, tebi i TM želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta!

Pusa

----------


## sandraf

:D   :Crying or Very sad:   :D (suze radosnice) za Domino
... prekrasna, prekrasna prica!
Cestitam na strpljenju, upornosti i uspjehu!
Razmazite tog malog princa, tome princevi i sluze! :D

----------


## klara

Hvala što si ovo podijelila s nama! Prekrasna priča koja mi daje puno optimizma!  :Smile:  

Čestitam mami i tati!

----------


## klara

Hvala što si ovo podijelila s nama! Prekrasna priča koja mi daje puno optimizma!  :Smile:  

Čestitam mami i tati!

----------


## čokolada

Domino, puno ti hvala na prekrasnoj priči   :D . 
Zanimalo bi  me  kako ste uspjeli riješiti te obilaske raznih CZSS po Hrvatskoj, naime, da li to znači da sjednete u auto i posjećujete  Centre (po mjestu stanovanja majke) od Dubrovnika do Osijeka? Ja bih još nekako mogla iznenada i neplanirano izostati s posla (dogovoriti zamjene, pa otputovati), ali suprug nikako - posao mu je takav da eventualne slobodne dane mora planirati jako puno unaprijed, ponekad uopće niti ne zna hoće li ih moći ostvariti. I inače je radno vrijeme Centara u totalnom preklapanju s našim   :Sad:  [/quote]

----------


## Domino

Hvala na čestitkama! :D 
Što se tiče obilazaka CZSS, nije to bilo ništa strogo planirano, tek tolko da nas vide, da povežu ime s osobom. MM ima posao koji ga koji put odvede van Zagreba, pa je usput znao navratiti u centre. Ponekad sam i ja išla s njim, ni moj posao ne dozvoljava previše izostanaka. Bit je u tome da kad odlučuju koji će par "ući" u uži izbor, da se netko tamo sjeti baš vas, bilo da mu je bila simpatična vaša molba (čula sam da su neki slali i svoje fotografije), bilo da ste mu se svidjeli preko telefona ili da ste navratili onako usput, kad ste prolazili kroz to mjesto. Poanta je biti dosadan, uporan i ne gubiti nadu (ja sam mrzila kad su mi to govorili, ali tako je), a ni nečija dobra riječ nije naodmet.
Postoji još jedan način kako ubrzati postupak dobivanja djeteta, ali taj je pomalo rizičan. Možete pokušati postati udomitelji djeteta za koje je postupak oduzimanja roditeljske skrbi u tijeku, time stječete prednost pred drugima kad dođe do postupka posvajanja (postoji neka klauzula o emocionalnoj vezanosti ili tako nešto). Tada znate za koga se borite i možete "pritisnuti" soc. radnike, sudove i ko zna sve koga da postupak ubrzaju. Rizik je u tome da postupak možda neće biti riješen pozitivno za vas, a i neki biološki roditelji kad saznaju da je dijete udomljeno i da ga ti ljudi žele posvojiti rade probleme. Ovo nije iz mog iskustva, samo sam čula priče s nekoliko strana. Nama je to bila zadnja opcija, i iskreno koliko god da je rizik mali nisam joj nimalo sklona. Mislim da bi me dotuklo da mi nakon nekoliko godina netko hoće oduzeti dijete koje smatram svojim.
Držim svima fige da uspijete, ima previše djece koja dobivaju premalo ljubavi. Mi smo mislili pričekati godinu dana pa pokušati posvojiti još jedno dijete.

----------


## Natasa30

Domino predivna prica da sam se rasplakala  :Smile:  

Cetitke mami i tati  :Smile:

----------


## Mrs RIA

Kad se budem smirila od plakanja napisati ću nešto   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

Prekrasno! MM i ja Vam od srca čestitamo. Mi smo još uvijek na čekanju. Na žalost, nismo stigli ponovno otići do Sarajeva do doma, ali svakako ću otići još ovaj tjedan jer sljedeći ću biti u Zg u novom postupku IVF-a. Ja se nekako nadam da bi mogli imati dvoje djećice ubrzo :wink: Kako bi to bilo lijepo. 
Snorki, oprosti što ti nisam ranije odgovorila ali nisam jedno vrijeme svraćala ovdje. Ne znam sigurno dali primaju odjeću i sl. ali provjerit ću ti i javit što prije.

----------


## Brunda

Gledali smo neki dan na TV kviz Veto. Bila je humanitarna akcija za Caritasov dom sa nezbrinutom djecom. Suze su mi tekle skoro cijelo vrijeme trajanja priloga. Toliko male preslatke dječice koja još nisu ni svjesna što ih je snašlo u životu. Tako nevina, vesela i razigrana. Srce nam se paralo. Nemam riječi kojima bih opisala ta mala bića. Jedno medenije od drugog.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Fortuna

predivno domino i cestitam ti na sinu i zelim  mu od srca sretno djetinstvo a tebi  velika dobrodoslica u zacarani svijet majki i bezuvjetne ljubavi.
 cestitke i ponosnom tati

----------


## odra

Baš sam se raznježila! Priča je predivna, hvala ti što si je podijelila s nama!

Želim vašoj maloj obitelji puno sreće i uživanja u zajedništvu!!! :D

----------


## Snjeska

Domino čestitam,
pusa malom princu!

----------


## Nera

Domino, divna priča!

Čestitam mami i tati! Zbilja imate veliko srce! Želim vašoj obitelji svu sreću svijeta!

----------

ja i moj mm smo i to prošli ,svu obradu i postali potencijalni posvojitelji ali on sad dalj neće,iskreno imamo elu a ivf nas čeka bit će kaže on.a ja bi rado posvojila bebicu ,pošalji mipp

----------


## brigita2

Moj kolega s posla je usvojio dječaka. Oni su sve prošli s doktorima i umjetnom i na kraju odustali i usvojili 5 mjeseci starog bebača. Mali je u ožujku napunio 2 godine. U lipnju je njegova žena rodila drugog dječaka. Pa sad imaju dvoje. 

Sestrična mog muža je usvojila 3 godine starog dječaka. Oni su trebali ići malome u posjete i upoznavati ga jedno vrijeme prije nego ga odvedu kući. Bar su im tako rekli. Onda su ga otišli prvi put vidjeti. Drugi dan je njezin muž rekao da će skoknuti poslije posla da vidi maloga. Došao je doma s djetetom. Bilo mu je žao ostaviti ga tamo. Ona veli da joj je žao što su tako dugo čekali s posvajanjem, čekali trudnoću, predomišljali se. Da nimalo ne žali što su posvojili dijete nego žali što to nisu učinili već i prije.

----------


## Vlatka

Obožavam ovakve prekrasne priče.
One mi samo učvrste želju da i ja to napravim. I hoću...uskoro...

----------


## Sonja29

Ove priće su tako divne i dirljive. Daj Bože da nas što više bude sa takvim završetkom.  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svima!
Želim sa vama nešto podijeliti.
Sestrična moje mame je posvojeno dijete. Danas je to žena od skoro 40 godina i prije par mjeseci je posvojila svoje dijete. Kao malena beba, došla je u obitelj koja je nesretnim slučajem ostala bez svog djeteta, i našla dom pun ljubavi i razumijevanja. Kad je došla u pubertet, primijetili su da ima problema sa ženskim stvarima, nije nikad imala menzis, cijeli život borila se sa dlakavošću, poremećajima hormona. Što se to nikako nije moglo sanirati, vjerujem da je kriv samo stupanj razvoja medicine u to vrijeme. U biti, htjela sam reći da je njena mama cijeli život slušala predbacivanja tipa: šta ti je to trebalo, ona je bolesna, ona nikad neće biti žena,što je ona hrabro podnosila, vodila je po svim bolnicama za koje je znala, ne bi li joj pomogla i pokušala joj omogućiti normalan život ... ali kako je rasla činilo se da će ipak imat normalan život, jer je zahvaljujući roditeljima bila izgrađena osoba od najranije dobi. Udala se oko 25. godine, ali nažalost i tu se sudbina poigrala s njom. Nakon godinu dana braka, priznala je majci da njen muž nikad nije imao odnos s njom, i da ga je zatekla u krevetu sa čovjekom koji im je renovirao kuću. Znači, čak je i njezin brak bio farsa nekog bolesnika koji se samo poigrao s njom, ne bi li sakrio svoju seksualnu orijentacju. Nakon toga, Vatikan joj je poništio brak, i ona je bila na rubu, pokušala si oduzeti život. Nakon puno godina, upoznala je čovjeka koji je od prvog dana znao priču o njenom životu, čovjeka koji je voli više nego sam sebe. Usvojili su bebu u istoj udruzi odakle je došla i ona, i danas napokon živi zasluženim životom. Sinčić sad ima 1 godinu, i nakon dolaska u njihov dom, dijete je predivno i prekrasno napreduje, a bio je u jako zapuštenom stanju kad je došao.

Sve ovo sam pisala samo iz razloga da kažem kako su ljudske sudbine jako čudne, često i teške. Istina je da ne znamo šta će u budućnosti biti sa usvojenim djetetom, ali nitko nam ne garantira da  će naše vlastito dijete biti zdravo.
Čvrsto sam uvjerena da majka nije samo ona koja rodi dijete, već ona koja ga odgaja, budi se uz njega kad je bolesno, njeguje ga i voli... 
Ne želim reći da rodit može svatko, jer nažalost, ja sam prva koja se trudim, a ne ide mi, ali uz toliko napuštene djece, smatram da je usvajanje jedan veliki čin nesebične ljubavi i da svaki par koji se na to odluči  zaslužuje bezgranično poštovanje.

----------


## Vlatka

A što da ti kažem na ovo? 
Sve što mislim i sama ti si sada napisala.
Hvala na dirljivoj priči i prekrasnom komentaru!

----------


## čokolada

Čekajući da nam se Bog i sreća osmjehnu, te kontaktirajući s dosta ljudi upućenih u problematiku, naišla sam na neke rezerve oko usvojenja starije djece (napr. 4-5 godina stare). Riječ je o "domskom sindromu", tj. "poremećaju" koji djeca steknu duljim boravkom u domu za nezbrinutu djecu - teško se privikavaju na život u obitelji samo s dvije osobe jer su naučili biti u velikoj grupi, pa se obzirom na to javljaju psihički problemi, žele ponovo na "pravi način" proživjeti najranije djetinjstvo, ponašaju se kao bebe...
Moram priznati da malo znam o tome, naime, jasno mi je da sva domska djeca zaostaju u razvoju jer im nije pružena roditeljska ljubav, ali ipak se nadam da je to sve moguće nadoknaditi strpljenjem i ljubavlju.
Ima li možda ovdje netko iskustvo s posvojenjem starijeg djeteta predškolskog uzrasta?
Irila je negdje gore spomenula podatke o literaturi na tu temu koja se može naći na internetu. Možda zna netko par adresa?

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Drugi dan je njezin muž rekao da će skoknuti poslije posla da vidi maloga. Došao je doma s djetetom. Bilo mu je žao ostaviti ga tamo. Ona veli da joj je žao što su tako dugo čekali s posvajanjem, čekali trudnoću, predomišljali se. Da nimalo ne žali što su posvojili dijete nego žali što to nisu učinili već i prije.


znam da je ovo pisano prije dvije godine, ali zanima me kako je dijete moglo biti uzeto iz doma, bez one klasične procedure posvajanja?? :?

----------

